# Living my life in my head.



## thehigher

Musicalpyramid is awesome. Thats all I have to say.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I know I live in my head a lot.
I have all these adventures going on in my head...but I'm living a pretty boring life compared to what's going on in my head...maybe that's why I like living in my head...
There are so many things I would like to do...but they all require having money...which I kinda don't have at the moment...
I want to get as much information/knowledge about the random things that interest me as much as possible...I think I would be better off for it in the long run.

Silhouetree...I will *also* come and join you in your forest fantasy...it sounds *SO* appealing...sounds like something I would imagine going on in my head...the perfect scenic experience...with all the smells, the feeling of freedom and bliss...I could carry on with a long list...LOL!


----------



## musicalpyramid

thehigher said:


> Musicalpyramid is awesome. Thats all I have to say.


Thankyou! :blushed:


----------



## MilkyWay132

I feel the same way! Reality is like a sharp knife that cuts and destroys my dreams. Then again, who said my dreams can't be a bunch of bombs that demolish reality? Now that I think about it, it would be better to change my dreams into reality, although that will take a lot of effort.


----------



## gartenhut

de l'eau salée said:


> Does anyone else feel like they live their life in their head and they have nothing to account for in real life?
> 
> I feel like all I do is dream and desire. I have no tangible accomplishments, all I have accomplished is setting myself up for disappointment, creating a dreamworld in my head and then being disappointed when I realize that it's never possible. I was trying to fill out scholarships today, and I couldn't find a single one that I met the requirements for. So many of them require things community service, extra-curricular activities, sports involvement, and I have none of those. I just sit inside my head all day, accomplishing nothing that 'matters.' Every attempt I actually make at trying to do something gets quickly shot down, I have no willpower at all. I 'want' to do so many things, but never actually do them. If something takes a lot of work and practice, I quickly shy away. I am impatient, and it seems like the only hobby I can truly enjoy to the fullest is photography because there is a direct result and I don't have to wait around for the final result.
> 
> Is there a way to help put myself to better use? I can has help? :]


Have you thought about doing photography as much as you want,and when, where, and how you want? I like your statement "the only hobby I can truly enjoy to the fullest is photography". I think it is safe to say that most INFPS need to enjoy what they are doing in order to do it. It might help if you read the thread "INFPs and Achievement". The responses in this thread certainly gave me a lot of clarity.

I myself like to write. It is perfect for me because it is a way of manifesting my inner life, aiding in my endless search for self-knowledge, it has immediate results, I can do it anywhere, it costs hardly anything for materials, and it gives me pleasure.

A wise astrologer once told me "People who are successful are successful because they are obsessed with what they are doing." You seem to be successful at dreaming and manifesting your dreams through photographs. I believe photographs are doorways to dreams - portals to other realities. Through your photography you could open those portals for other people and help them dream. This would be a great achievement and a wonderful gift to the world!


----------



## TMBOTB

*How to become 'THE MAXIMUM OF BEST OF THE when I know I have messed up*

*I have lived such as sorry life that I feel guilty of doing, in high school, i lusted, watched and did lust every single day while my parents were not watching so badly but I have not been able to tell my parents yet because they will literally beat me down if I did. In years before that, I know I have gotten an honor roll at middle school **however I did not do enough to complete my now self fullfilled destiny, I went to websites that I should not have gone to, & also, I want to start my life all over again.

I know I can start my life differently because of 'THE MAXIMUM BEST OF THE BEST', how do you become it ('THE MAXIMUM BEST OF THE BEST'.)*


----------



## TMBOTB

*what is 'THEMAXIMUMBESTOFTHEBEST'*

I want to rise out of my deep hell pit ashes and also, I want to start fresh, because I have messed up so much in the past.

*however, I want ask you this question: I want to know what 'THEMAXIMUMBESTOFTHEBEST' is because it is my destiny.

I feel alert now, and what I have to tell you is that I have my personal destiny to complete but I do acknowledge that in the past 24 months (2 years), that I have gone into a mental haywire and a lot of skitsophrenia and I have been alert to get out of it ever since. 

By the way, any thing that I have messed up and I have not accomplished because of me not getting to my destiny and I have messed up for 6 years and for within that 14 years, I have messed up because of not accomplishing my God given destiny, 'THE MAXIMUM BEST OF THE BEST'.

I will send you a few track backs after this.*


----------



## TMBOTB

*trackbacks*

Here are several trackbacks indicating the worthiness of my destiny '*THE MAXIMUM BEST OF* *THE* *BEST'*.


----------



## TMBOTB

can I ask you one question:'what is 'THE MAXIMUM BEST OF THE BEST'.


----------



## TMBOTB

**

I feel that just don't show it to public or do not tell my parents, warning: this can lead to hazardous situations that I do not want to experience such as the fear that someone might harm me with these situations such as my parents:dry:


----------

